# [solved] ERROR: dev-libs/libpcre-7.0

## energy+

Ciao a tutti, sto installando gentoo su di 1 portatile, ma dopo aver emerso system ho ottenuto questo errore su libpcre:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [pcrecpp_unittest] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libpcre-7.0 failed.

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line 1614: called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 971: called qa_call 'src_compile'

    ebuild.sh, line 3270: called src_compile

    libpcre-7.0.ebuild, line 43: called die
```

Il mio make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -frepo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

USE="x86 oss arts avi aixgl beryl firefox gdbm gif gpm java jpeg kde krb4 nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ssl svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xorg zlib -gnome -doc -unicode"
```

Ho già provato con:

#MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge libpcre

ed anche a emergere perl senza risultato.

a voi l'ardua sentenza, che devo fa?  :Very Happy: 

ciaoLast edited by energy+ on Mon Feb 19, 2007 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edux

Riportare più righe del messaggio d'errore, così non si capisce niente.

----------

## energy+

 *edux wrote:*   

> Riportare più righe del messaggio d'errore, così non si capisce niente.

 

si scusami ecco:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pcre-7.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pcre-6.3-uclibc-tuple.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pcre-6.4-link.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying pcre-6.6-parallel-build.patch ...

[A[112C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: pcre-7.0

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0 ...

 * econf: updating pcre-7.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pcre-7.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-static --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifort... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ftn... no

checking for g77... no

checking for f77... no

checking for xlf... no

checking for frt... no

checking for pgf77... no

checking for cf77... no

checking for fort77... no

checking for fl32... no

checking for af77... no

checking for f90... no

checking for xlf90... no

checking for pgf90... no

checking for pghpf... no

checking for epcf90... no

checking for gfortran... no

checking for g95... no

checking for f95... no

checking for fort... no

checking for xlf95... no

checking for ifort... no

checking for ifc... no

checking for efc... no

checking for pgf95... no

checking for lf95... no

checking for ftn... no

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no

checking whether  accepts -g... no

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking string usability... yes

checking string presence... yes

checking for string... yes

checking bits/type_traits.h usability... no

checking bits/type_traits.h presence... no

checking for bits/type_traits.h... no

checking type_traits.h usability... no

checking type_traits.h presence... no

checking for type_traits.h... no

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for long long... yes

checking for unsigned long long... yes

checking for bcopy... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strtoq... yes

checking for strtoll... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: WARNING:  Makefile.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting

config.status: creating pcre-config

config.status: creating libpcre.pc

config.status: creating libpcrecpp.pc

config.status: creating pcrecpparg.h

config.status: creating pcre_stringpiece.h

config.status: creating RunGrepTest

config.status: creating RunTest

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing default commands

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. ./dftables.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_compile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_compile.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_config.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_config.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_config.c -o pcre_config.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_dfa_exec.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_dfa_exec.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_compile.c -o pcre_compile.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_dfa_exec.c -o pcre_dfa_exec.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_exec.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_exec.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_fullinfo.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_fullinfo.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_fullinfo.c -o pcre_fullinfo.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_exec.c -o pcre_exec.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_get.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_get.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_get.c -o pcre_get.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_globals.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_globals.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_globals.c -o pcre_globals.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_info.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_info.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_info.c -o pcre_info.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_maketables.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_maketables.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_maketables.c -o pcre_maketables.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_newline.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_newline.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_newline.c -o pcre_newline.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_ord2utf8.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_ord2utf8.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_ord2utf8.c -o pcre_ord2utf8.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_refcount.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_refcount.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_refcount.c -o pcre_refcount.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_study.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_study.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_study.c -o pcre_study.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_tables.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_tables.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_tables.c -o pcre_tables.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_try_flipped.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_try_flipped.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_try_flipped.c -o pcre_try_flipped.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.c -o pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_valid_utf8.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_valid_utf8.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_valid_utf8.c -o pcre_valid_utf8.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_version.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_version.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_version.c -o pcre_version.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_xclass.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_xclass.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_xclass.c -o pcre_xclass.o >/dev/null 2>&1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I.   \

       ./pcretest.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcreposix.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcreposix.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcreposix.c -o pcreposix.o >/dev/null 2>&1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I.   \

      -DIS_UNIX ./pcregrep.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcrecpp.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcrecpp.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_scanner.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_scanner.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcrecpp.cc -o pcrecpp.o >/dev/null 2>&1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_scanner.cc -o pcre_scanner.o >/dev/null 2>&1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I.   \

       ./pcrecpp_unittest.cc

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_stringpiece.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_stringpiece.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -DPOSIX_MALLOC_THRESHOLD=10 ./pcre_stringpiece.cc -o pcre_stringpiece.o >/dev/null 2>&1

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I.   \

       ./pcre_scanner_unittest.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I.   \

       ./pcre_stringpiece_unittest.cc

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe  -I. -I. -o dftables dftables.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -o dftables dftables.o 

./dftables pcre_chartables.c

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. pcre_chartables.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pcre_chartables.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. pcre_chartables.c -o pcre_chartables.o >/dev/null 2>&1

rm -f libpcre.la

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -export-symbols-regex '^[^_]'  -I. -I. -L. -L.libs -rpath /usr/lib -version-info \

      '0:1:0' -o libpcre.la pcre_chartables.lo pcre_compile.lo pcre_config.lo pcre_dfa_exec.lo pcre_exec.lo pcre_fullinfo.lo pcre_get.lo pcre_globals.lo pcre_info.lo pcre_maketables.lo pcre_newline.lo pcre_ord2utf8.lo pcre_refcount.lo pcre_study.lo pcre_tables.lo pcre_try_flipped.lo pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.lo pcre_valid_utf8.lo pcre_version.lo pcre_xclass.lo 

generating symbol list for `libpcre.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/pcre_chartables.o .libs/pcre_compile.o .libs/pcre_config.o .libs/pcre_dfa_exec.o .libs/pcre_exec.o .libs/pcre_fullinfo.o .libs/pcre_get.o .libs/pcre_globals.o .libs/pcre_info.o .libs/pcre_maketables.o .libs/pcre_newline.o .libs/pcre_ord2utf8.o .libs/pcre_refcount.o .libs/pcre_study.o .libs/pcre_tables.o .libs/pcre_try_flipped.o .libs/pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.o .libs/pcre_valid_utf8.o .libs/pcre_version.o .libs/pcre_xclass.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/libpcre.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^[^_]" ".libs/libpcre.exp" > ".libs/libpcre.expT"

mv -f ".libs/libpcre.expT" ".libs/libpcre.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/libpcre.ver

 cat .libs/libpcre.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libpcre.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libpcre.ver

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/pcre_chartables.o .libs/pcre_compile.o .libs/pcre_config.o .libs/pcre_dfa_exec.o .libs/pcre_exec.o .libs/pcre_fullinfo.o .libs/pcre_get.o .libs/pcre_globals.o .libs/pcre_info.o .libs/pcre_maketables.o .libs/pcre_newline.o .libs/pcre_ord2utf8.o .libs/pcre_refcount.o .libs/pcre_study.o .libs/pcre_tables.o .libs/pcre_try_flipped.o .libs/pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.o .libs/pcre_valid_utf8.o .libs/pcre_version.o .libs/pcre_xclass.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0 -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpcre.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libpcre.ver -o .libs/libpcre.so.0.0.1

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcre.so.0 && ln -s libpcre.so.0.0.1 libpcre.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcre.so && ln -s libpcre.so.0.0.1 libpcre.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpcre.a  pcre_chartables.o pcre_compile.o pcre_config.o pcre_dfa_exec.o pcre_exec.o pcre_fullinfo.o pcre_get.o pcre_globals.o pcre_info.o pcre_maketables.o pcre_newline.o pcre_ord2utf8.o pcre_refcount.o pcre_study.o pcre_tables.o pcre_try_flipped.o pcre_ucp_searchfuncs.o pcre_valid_utf8.o pcre_version.o pcre_xclass.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpcre.a

creating libpcre.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcre.la && ln -s ../libpcre.la libpcre.la)

rm -f libpcreposix.la

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -export-symbols-regex '^[^_]'  -I. -I. -L. -L.libs -rpath /usr/lib libpcre.la -version-info \

      '0:0:0' -o libpcreposix.la pcreposix.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe  -I. -I. -o pcregrep pcregrep.o libpcre.la

generating symbol list for `libpcreposix.la'

/usr/bin/nm -B  .libs/pcreposix.o  | sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGIRSTW][ABCDGIRSTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2 \2/p' | /bin/sed 's/.* //' | sort | uniq > .libs/libpcreposix.exp

/bin/grep -E -e "^[^_]" ".libs/libpcreposix.exp" > ".libs/libpcreposix.expT"

mv -f ".libs/libpcreposix.expT" ".libs/libpcreposix.exp"

echo "{ global:" > .libs/libpcreposix.ver

 cat .libs/libpcreposix.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libpcreposix.ver

 echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libpcreposix.ver

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/pcreposix.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcre.so  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpcreposix.so.0 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libpcreposix.ver -o .libs/libpcreposix.so.0.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcreposix.so.0 && ln -s libpcreposix.so.0.0.0 libpcreposix.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcreposix.so && ln -s libpcreposix.so.0.0.0 libpcreposix.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpcreposix.a  pcreposix.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpcreposix.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -o .libs/pcregrep pcregrep.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcre.so -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0

creating libpcreposix.la

creating pcregrep

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcreposix.la && ln -s ../libpcreposix.la libpcreposix.la)

rm -f libpcrecpp.la

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -I. -I. -rpath /usr/lib libpcre.la -version-info \

      '0:0:0' -o libpcrecpp.la pcrecpp.lo pcre_scanner.lo pcre_stringpiece.lo

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe  -I. -I.   -o pcretest  \

      pcretest.o \

      libpcre.la libpcreposix.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -I. -I. -o .libs/pcretest pcretest.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcre.so -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0 ./.libs/libpcreposix.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs/libpcre.so

creating pcretest

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -shared -nostdlib /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbeginS.o  .libs/pcrecpp.o .libs/pcre_scanner.o .libs/pcre_stringpiece.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcre.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -lstdc++ -lm -lc -lgcc_s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtendS.o /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpcrecpp.so.0 -o .libs/libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcrecpp.so.0 && ln -s libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0 libpcrecpp.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcrecpp.so && ln -s libpcrecpp.so.0.0.0 libpcrecpp.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libpcrecpp.a  pcrecpp.o pcre_scanner.o pcre_stringpiece.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libpcrecpp.a

creating libpcrecpp.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpcrecpp.la && ln -s ../libpcrecpp.la libpcrecpp.la)

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo  -I. -I.   -o pcrecpp_unittest \

      pcrecpp_unittest.o \

      libpcrecpp.la libpcreposix.la

/bin/sh ./libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo  -I. -I.   \

      -o pcre_scanner_unittest \

      pcre_scanner_unittest.o \

      libpcrecpp.la libpcreposix.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -o .libs/pcre_scanner_unittest pcre_scanner_unittest.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcrecpp.so ./.libs/libpcreposix.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs/libpcre.so

collect: recompiling ./pcre_scanner_unittest.cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -frepo -I. -I. -o .libs/pcrecpp_unittest pcrecpp_unittest.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs ./.libs/libpcrecpp.so ./.libs/libpcreposix.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/work/pcre-7.0/.libs/libpcre.so

./.libs/libpcrecpp.so: undefined reference to `std::vector<pcrecpp::StringPiece, std::allocator<pcrecpp::StringPiece> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<pcrecpp::StringPiece*, std::vector<pcrecpp::StringPiece, std::allocator<pcrecpp::StringPiece> > >, pcrecpp::StringPiece const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [pcrecpp_unittest] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

collect: relinking

collect: recompiling ./pcre_scanner_unittest.cc

collect: relinking

collect: recompiling ./pcre_scanner_unittest.cc

collect: relinking

./.libs/libpcrecpp.so: undefined reference to `std::vector<pcrecpp::StringPiece, std::allocator<pcrecpp::StringPiece> >::_M_insert_aux(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<pcrecpp::StringPiece*, std::vector<pcrecpp::StringPiece, std::allocator<pcrecpp::StringPiece> > >, pcrecpp::StringPiece const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [pcre_scanner_unittest] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libpcre-7.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3273:   Called src_compile

  libpcre-7.0.ebuild, line 43:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libpcre-7.0/temp/build.log'.
```

Non guardate i caratteri strani è che ho importato il file di log su win....

ciao[/code]

----------

## energy+

Ho provatro ad aggiungere alle mie Use flags nptl e nptlonly ma senza nessun risultato, nessuna idea?

Che sia il gcc 4.1.2?

ciao

----------

## edux

No è escluso, io ho il gcc 4.1.2 e lo compilo senza problemi.

Non capisco quale sia l'errore...ma dopo aver messo il gcc nuovo hai ricompilato le glibc?

----------

## energy+

 *edux wrote:*   

> No è escluso, io ho il gcc 4.1.2 e lo compilo senza problemi.
> 
> Non capisco quale sia l'errore...ma dopo aver messo il gcc nuovo hai ricompilato le glibc?

 

Beh il problema è proprio questo, xchè è 1 installazione nuova quindi son partito direttamente con il gcc 4.1.2, x sicurezza ho messo le use nptl e nptlonly che ho visto servivano x il passaggio alla 4.1.1 ma senza ottenere risultati....

X il resto ho emerso manualmente i pacchetti che mancavano x completare l'installazione sperando che fosse qlche pacchetto mancante ma ormai li ho messi tutti....

Non so proprio dove sbattere la testa.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS Non capisco tra l'altro xchè se faccio un emerge -Dup world mi da tra i pacchetti il gcc 3.3.6   :Question: 

----------

## Scen

L'unica cosa "instabile" che vedo è

/etc/make.conf

```

...

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -frepo"

...

```

prova a toglierla e riemerge il pacchetto.

X gcc-3.3.6: probabilmente o c'è qualche pacchetto che lo richiede oppure avevi già installato questa versione ma, essendo stata resa stabile da poche settimane la 3.3.6-r1 ti viene proposto l'upgrade.

----------

## energy+

 *Scen wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa "instabile" che vedo è
> 
> /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vittoria!   :Laughing: 

E' strano xchè avevo già provato a toglierlo ma nn mi funzionava lo stesso, ma dato che ci ho provato subito prima di emergere tutti gli altri pacchetti magari è stato quello.....

In ogni caso ho risolto eliminando il -frepo, almeno x il momento......  :Smile: 

X il gcc invece la cosa è diversa xchè c'era installato solo il 4.1.2, evidentemente è richiesto da qlche pacchetto.....

boh grazie cmq, a presto!  :Wink: 

----------

